# Thoughts on Bebe dresses and this one in particular ...



## SweetCheeks (Nov 8, 2014)

Also, could this be worn to either a 10 year HS reunion dinner and/or New Years? What shoes or boots would you rec? Would a blazer be ok as a coat w/ it?


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 8, 2014)

I've never owned anything Bebe.  Personally, I would not wear it (I don't have the body type to pull it off, and I'm not a massive fan of dresses and skirts above the knee). That said! I think you can wear it with a blazer, and if you accessorized it well with some jewelry (I'm thinking it'd look great with a necklace), it'd look fantastic. If you're going to wear a heel, I'd suggest going mid-height (nothing over 4"). I'm not sure boots would look right with that.


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

Love it, as long as it doesn't ride sky high when you bend over! I'd only wear booties with it if you have long, lean legs, as they can really make short legs look stubby, IMO. Otherwise, I'd wear pumps or strappy heels. A fitted blazer or fitted leather jacket would look great with it!


----------



## wretchedwonder (Feb 10, 2015)

Bebe quality is just okay. Nothing to write home about. I agree with @suciarubia and would only wear booties not boots. A statement necklace could be really pretty. Something like this:


----------



## clarkedakin (Mar 27, 2015)

This is not my taste. I didn't wear such dresses that  but that's my view. I think heel goes well with this one. You should wear broad earings with this.


----------



## Isra Yassin (Nov 13, 2015)

Bebe dresses are EVERYTHING!!!
  What I like about their bodycon dresses is the quality AND the fact that you can shorten it and lengthen it. I am an hourglass figure..I have this same exact dress but its knee high for me because I pull it down.Gogeous design,reminds me of henna  I got many compliments on it. 
  You have to have an eye.


----------



## MomOfThree1980 (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks great!  I think paired with a blazer for the reunion and either a pump, strappy heel, or booties would be great.  For NYE you could probably do without the blazer unless it's cold.


----------

